# Rolle der Auferstehen nach 10 Tage Test



## Ereldan (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich suche jemanden der die Rolle der Auferstehung auf mich wirkt! Sofern das möglich ist , da ich auf meinem Account der sehr lange Zeit inaktiv war vor kurzem die 10 Tage Gratisspielzeit die man bekommen hat, in Anspruch genommen hatte. Ist es dennoch möglich eine Rolle der Auferstehung zu erhalten?
mfg ereldan


----------

